# Repairing a Zareba fence charger



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Has anyone here repaired this brand of charger? It is the 2 joule, 50 mile range, approx 12" wide balck boxed unit. The closest repair person just rang me back 3 days after I left a message and said that he was back-logged 2-3 weeks, so it isn't possible for me to drive the 1 hr there and wait for it to be fixed. Quoted $20 to look at it plus one or both of the boards which are $35 & $20 each. Can I get these circuit boards myself and more importantly can I get the charger open! Thanks for any help.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

You can get it open, no problem - four screws if I remember right (its been about three years and I've slept since then...). As to the circuit boards - I'm pretty sure it would require some soldering to replace them or maybe they just plug in. Visit or call a dealer near you to see if they can/will order the parts.

http://www.zarebasystems.com/global/where_to_buy.aspx


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Bill for that link. The 4 screws are star shaped so it will be off to Sears to see if I can get the proper screwdriver. Once open and having made sure it's nothing as simple as a blown fuse, will I be able to tell which board needs replacing? Am working thru the web site list to find out who will order parts.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I would not spend very much repairing a 2 joule unit. I go through a lot of fence chargers and I consider the cost of using one by dividing the purchase price by the number of months it is warranted. For me, the best bang for the buck are the upper end ParMak units. ParMak is very good about making repairs for chargers hit by lightning.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Agmantoo, you're quite right about not spending a lot to repair an item that cost $100 in the first place. If we had had better info then we would have bought our current Parmak unit and not have 2 chargers. But it could be a inexpensive repair if I can do it myself, plus I just hate to throw stuff away. As far as I know we did not have a lightning strike - certainly no storms for at least 2 weeks and this just stopped 3 days ago. Glad to hear that Parmak stands behind their products.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Liese,
Like you I do not like to waste money or materials. I have repaired a lot of chargers over the years and I have accumulated a lot of spare parts. If the unit was not hit by lightning it may be a simple fix and some parts are available from Radio Shack. Once you get inside, look for a glass fuse or a thermal fuse that appears similar to a small foil capacitor as they are typical failed parts. If you need a rectifier I may have one. If it is the output transformer I would salvage the parts and toss the rest. Do you have a multimeter? If so. attach it to the two prongs on the line cord and see if you have continuity. No continuity there indicates an opening in the main circuit.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You probably already did this but I feel compelled to ask if youve checked to make sure the outlet has power?

I once thought my charger had died until I realized the whole circuit as out due to a tripped GFI


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

agmantoo said:


> Liese,
> Like you I do not like to waste money or materials. I have repaired a lot of chargers over the years and I have accumulated a lot of spare parts. If the unit was not hit by lightning it may be a simple fix and some parts are available from Radio Shack. Once you get inside, look for a glass fuse or a thermal fuse that appears similar to a small foil capacitor as they are typical failed parts. If you need a rectifier I may have one. If it is the output transformer I would salvage the parts and toss the rest. Do you have a multimeter? If so. attach it to the two prongs on the line cord and see if you have continuity. No continuity there indicates an opening in the main circuit.



Thanks Agmantoo, after I get the right 'driver this evening at Sears, we'll pull out the multimeter and start the diagnostics. I'm personally not clear about your last sentence but no doubt the electronics oriented half, known as Bob, will understand. If not I'll give a shout to you. Thanks very much again.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Bearfoot, you should get into computer customer service...that's just one of the first questions to be asked (I'm told), that and "is it plugged in?" LOL, but just to be sure - even tho I did check the breaker, I think I'll plug it into another outlet; after all it has been unplugged a few days and you never know about these black boxes, eh?


----------



## retire2$ (Feb 12, 2003)

I would suggest disconnecting the hot fence wire first just to be sure it is not shorting out along the fence line. You can then use a insulated screwdriver to touch the hot terminal and next to the ground to see if there is a spark. Also verify that you have a good ground.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

retire2$ said:


> I would suggest disconnecting the hot fence wire first just to be sure it is not shorting out along the fence line. You can then use a insulated screwdriver to touch the hot terminal and next to the ground to see if there is a spark. Also verify that you have a good ground.


Unfortunately the Zareba charger isn't working or "on", that's what I hope to fix, rather than not having enough charge. Thanks anyway though


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

I believe it was a Zareba fencer that I fixed with the rebuild kit. New fencer was about $50, board was $20. 15 min of time, and it was as good as new. Been running for a year and a half now.

Fairly simple instructions. Open up, unscrew the board, unplug the terminal, replace board, replug, close up, zap the critters...

Michael


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Michael, Where did you get the rebuild kit? Thanks


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

IF it was a Zareba, the repair kit was next to the fencers at Farm and Fleet, the local farm store. Only in Wisconsin, Iowa, and Illinois.

The prices are higher, but take a look at the repair parts page.  

Maybe someone local stocks them for less than list.

Michael


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Michael, still looking for a local source, but the link you posted has the phone# so maybe I can find out what board this A50LIL unit takes. Dealers here sell but don't/can't service and posting the unit to a repair center is nuts since I'll come close to the cost of a new unit. "Course this situation may be teaching me not to buy Zareba products! Have I said how much I like my Parmak unit?


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

If it's like most electronics anymore, the thing is probably covered in black epoxy so it can't be repaired.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Liese, sorry I didn't read all the posts. Did you buy the unit from Tractor Supply? If you did they will replace it one for one at the store. Providing it's under a one year old and you have the receipt...I did an exchange twice, no questions asked. After the second one blew, I just got my money back and bought a Parmak. Never been happier...


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah John, we did get it from TCS but that was about 1.5 + yrs ago so no joy from a warranty. They send the chargers out to be repaired but as the clerk said "you'll be 3/4 the way to a new one". We haven't gotten the right 'driver yet for those star screws but Bob will do that tomorow and then we'll run diagnostics on the board(s). Hey, may get lucky and it's just the fuse...what are you using for lighning protection, we're in a drought but you know...Murphy's Law.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

WayneR said:


> If it's like most electronics anymore, the thing is probably covered in black epoxy so it can't be repaired.


Someday let me tell you about sailing relying on GPS :nono:


----------

